# popbuying help



## kooixh (Jan 3, 2010)

i order a mini Qj4x4 on popbuying on 20-12-2009 and still did not arrived i order on nearly christmas does that have anything to do with the shipping.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 3, 2010)

Just be patient. I've never had any problems with popbuying orders not arriving, if your worried about that. Free shipping does mean longer shipping times unfortunately.


----------



## kanye142 (Jan 3, 2010)

my order was shipped on 12.12.09 (more than 3 weeks ago) and I still didn't received it. should i also just wait? it's been a long time now.


----------



## janelle (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it's just because it's the holiday season. They're probably have a lot of orders right now. I say just wait maybe another week or two then ask them about it.


----------



## mroth (Jan 3, 2010)

Generally free/cheap (airmail) shipping from China/Hong Kong will take at least 2 weeks, sometimes 1 month or more. 
I remember my C4Y order to Sweden using Chinapost took almost a month to arrive. Popbuying seems to be faster, my order placed on Dec. 19 already went through customs yesterday, I expect it to arrive tomorrow. 

Also, according to HK Post:


> Recent months have witnessed an upsurge of some 30% in outbound air mail compared to the same period last year. Compounded by the decision of airlines to cut back on their flights due to impact of the global financial crisis, delays were caused earlier on to the transportation of outbound air mail



tl;dr: No need to be worried yet, just wait, after 5-6 weeks you should probably start to get worried and contact popbuying customer service.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jan 3, 2010)

If you've ordered and it's been nearly a month, it's most likely because of the holidays. Of course they're going to have a lot of orders, so it might take a bit longer. It is also free shipping which takes quite a bit, so if it doesn't come in the next two weeks, then you can start complaining.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered around the 12th, and my order just arrived the other day. Sometimes it takes them longer to get your items packed and shipped, and then the shipping itself is fairly slow.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered on the 6th; popbuying shipped on the 10th, then my order sat in the hong kong processing center for 17 days and shipped on the 27th. So be patient.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered on Dec. 16th. I recieved them yesterday.

Dont be worried, you order 4 days after me so you should get it in the next few days.


----------



## catherine (Jan 4, 2010)

it's likely the holidays , don't worried aboutit . 
because the new year holiday 3 days off .


----------



## Carson (Jan 4, 2010)

I ordered on 12/11/2009 and received my order on 01/02/2010.


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Ordered 12/07 got it 12/21. Ordered again today, will see when I get it...


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 4, 2010)

Please do not worry,the order you placed before Chrismas day,and HK post office is really busy around Chrismas,I think your order will be arrived in 7 days (estimated)

You can send an Email to: [email protected] to ask our customer service staff Emma,she will give you a reply in 24 hours.Or you can PM me in speedsovling with your paypal Email address,I will reply your PM to tell your order status,tell you when your order has been left HK.


----------



## catherine (Jan 6, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Ordered 12/07 got it 12/21. Ordered again today, will see when I get it...



just be patience 

you will get it soon


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 6, 2010)

I placed an $86 ordered on 12-29 and i haven't received an email for a tracking number. In my account it shows that i have never placed an order. When i type in my order number nothing happens. This seems odd to me, any insight?


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 6, 2010)

Please send an Email to our me: [email protected]

I think there is must something wrong,please Email me about your paypal Email address,I will reply your Email to tell you your order status and why you can not see your order in your popbuying account

Jack


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 6, 2010)

wwll, I made and order by 11/24/09 today is 06/01/10 and i didn't rece3ive yet!


----------



## powershotman (Jan 6, 2010)

LuisaoJR said:


> wwll, I made and order by 11/24/09 today is 06/01/10 and i didn't rece3ive yet!


you are so patient


----------



## janelle (Jan 6, 2010)

LuisaoJR said:


> wwll, I made and order by 11/24/09 today is 06/01/10 and i didn't rece3ive yet!



I think you switched the date and months around. M/D/YR then you used D/M/YR. Just wanted to point it out. xD


----------



## mroth (Jan 6, 2010)

LuisaoJR said:


> wwll, I made and order by 11/24/09 today is 06/01/10 and i didn't rece3ive yet!


I'm sorry, but complaining about this here won't help. Contact popbuying or HK post instead, they will probably be able to help you.

Also, consindering that you ordered only about 1½ months ago, I would be a little more patient. While 6 weeks is at the upper margin, it is still quite normal for free airmail shipping. You get what you pay for, it's free, but also less reliable, it's slower and doesn't have full tracking. Also it won't have priority when passing through customs. If you don't have the patience to wait for your packages more than 4 weeks, you should pay the $20 for EMS express.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 6, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> I placed an $86 ordered on 12-29 and i haven't received an email for a tracking number. In my account it shows that i have never placed an order. When i type in my order number nothing happens. This seems odd to me, any insight?



I've got exactely the same "problem" !

So I'm prbly going to send an E-Mail today, to get further information .


----------



## Stefan (Jan 6, 2010)

I only see three of my five orders here:
http://popbuying.com/accounts/mainbody.pb
But I see all five here:
http://*www.*popbuying.com/accounts/mainbody.pb


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 6, 2010)

catherine said:


> LewisJ said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered 12/07 got it 12/21. Ordered again today, will see when I get it...
> ...



I'm not freaking out that it's taking over a however long to get here, I was just saying I ordered again and thus will have more numbers to contribute to the thread. You don't need to reassure me, I know I'll get it.


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 6, 2010)

hha about my d/m/y mistake, its cause in brazil we use like this day, month then year and not month/day/year haha, just forgot to make it english date 
but nevermind, well i'm patient, i'm not complaining, if i weren't patient, i would be in hong kong right now killing the guy for not sending me the package yet


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 6, 2010)

mroth said:


> LuisaoJR said:
> 
> 
> > wwll, I made and order by 11/24/09 today is 06/01/10 and i didn't rece3ive yet!
> ...



In a lot of ways it actually does. PopBuyingJack has offered a lot of advice and insight to people who have posted questions about their orders in this thread.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jan 6, 2010)

I also ordered a few days ago and can not see the order state in my account (it says that I have no outstanding orders). Is this supposed to happen soon or should I try to contact popbuying?


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 7, 2010)

well i already did everything he said 
sent email to emma the Costumer service girl. sent email to him
sent email to hk post
everything. all said same thing, its coming.
and so i'm waiting


----------



## catherine (Jan 8, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> I placed an $86 ordered on 12-29 and i haven't received an email for a tracking number. In my account it shows that i have never placed an order. When i type in my order number nothing happens. This seems odd to me, any insight?



You get your email to it?


----------



## kooixh (Jan 8, 2010)

it came already nice the cube took 2 minutes off my time


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah, its already getting boring
almost 1 and a half months, and no cube for me yet...
i think something happenned, and i did everything jack told to do, all of them gimme the same answer its come its coming, and it never gets here.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

LuisaoJR said:


> it never gets here.


"here" is Brazil, right? I recently sent a few cubes to Brazil and it should've taken two weeks but ended up taking three months (!) without information where it is. I thought it was lost but eventually it arrived.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 8, 2010)

I ordered a big white 5x5 QJ with tiles on 23/12/2009 from popbuying.com and it has not arrived yet.

Given the spate of holidays and the fact Dec 25th and Jan 1st was on a Friday, I expect this order to arrive sometime next week.


----------



## LuisaoJR (Jan 8, 2010)

hmm yes, here is brazil
but the problem is...
friends of mine, asked fo cubes more or les, 1 week before me, and their arrived like dec. 24th and mine aren't in the country yet.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anybody know of a contact-email for the company? My order has been "Collecting products now" for almost a week and a half now.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe the trouble you guys are having here.

I've made 2 orders in December, and they both arrived by Christmas.
I've since made 2 orders since Christmas, one NYE and one 3rd Jan, and they are both shipped. One of which is in England now (so I might get it by Christmas lol). I wonder is it the big orders taking time? My orders have been 1,1,3,1 items only.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 8, 2010)

PopBuyingJack said:


> Please do not worry,the order you placed before Chrismas day,and HK post office is really busy around Chrismas,I think your order will be arrived in 7 days (estimated)
> 
> You can send an Email to: [email protected] to ask our customer service staff Emma,she will give you a reply in 24 hours.Or you can PM me in speedsovling with your paypal Email address,I will reply your PM to tell your order status,tell you when your order has been left HK.





Musli4brekkies said:


> Does anybody know of a contact-email for the company? My order has been "Collecting products now" for almost a week and a half now.


----------



## kooixh (Jan 9, 2010)

my order got shipped after 1 day i order


----------



## deepSubDiver (Jan 9, 2010)

My order also got shipped now (1 week after ordering), referring to the information mail.
Will take >2 weeks, I guess, but I'm glad it did not get lost.

Just be patient.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 9, 2010)

they're probably very busy because it's getting sp popular  when they just started my order is packed & shipped in only one day.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 9, 2010)

Solved the problem!

Thanks to a guy on the german speedcubers.de forum, I could finally check my order.
You need to use your paypal email for the popbuying account, then you'll be able to see your order status.

Finally!


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 13, 2010)

UPDATE: My order shipped today!!! Yay!! 

(I ordered on December 30th, and it shipped today (January, 13th), so it took exactly 2 weeks). I'll tell you, when it gets here . . .

Btw., I sent an email to "Emma", and two days later my order shipped, so there might be a correlation () between putting a little bit of pressure on them and the order getting shipped.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> UPDATE: My order shipped today!!! Yay!!
> 
> (I ordered on December 30th, and it shipped today (January, 13th), so it took exactly 2 weeks). I'll tell you, when it gets here . . .
> 
> Btw., I sent an email to "Emma", and two days later my order shipped, so there might be a correlation () between putting a little bit of pressure on them and the order getting shipped.


Mine is still processing. 

I ordered on the 29th.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Jan 14, 2010)

my order shipped on the 30th and i still have not received my package.
I need my cubes for bayview competition!!!!!


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 14, 2010)

Our customer service Email is: [email protected]

Please send an Email to us,we will give you a reply in 48 hours for the detail shipping information about your orders


----------



## catherine (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't worry about it, be patience.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 15, 2010)

Shipped today. Only 16 days processing.


----------



## Owen (Jan 15, 2010)

Just pop popbuying! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2010)

Just found out my order got shipped on the 5th. Should be here some time next week.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 21, 2010)

Look, I've been waiting since January, and it's February, and I'm getting pissed. So just be patient. It'll arrive sooner or later .


----------

